# Leasing Land



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

A buddy and I are trying to find some land to lease in Adams, Highland, Pike, or Sciota counties. We are looking for 100-400 acres. Do anyone have any ideas on where to find land for lease? Anyone know anyone who would be interested in leasing some land? I've already contacted the Scioto Land Company to get their listings of land for lease. (Mead land) Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

Knock on doors. I just gained access to 400 acres in adams county to hunt for free.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

how do you contact scioto on their listings?


----------



## hahner724 (Nov 22, 2007)

go to basecampleasing.com they have 1000's of acres in ohio to lease. plus they have leases for other states also. they have aireal photos also. pretty neat site.


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

I could knock on doors, but its much harder when you're not from the area. Plus I don't want to share the woods with 10 other guys. We have hunting areas where we can hunt down there but lots of other guys have permission also. Thats why we want to lease. Would be nice to have one or two spots just for us and then some others where we can expect to run into other guys. I would much rather knock on doors, but its getting tough nowadays. You either get chewed out for asking or you get permission along with 10 other guys. Stinks that the better hunting is all coming down to money. 

I have checked out the base camp site. Thanks for the tip. The leases on that site sure aren't cheap. 

Thanks for the info. Keep it coming if anyone has more.


----------



## hahner724 (Nov 22, 2007)

your right they are not cheap for the most part. if you sign up for free they will send you updates on new properties that come available. there are some that are pretty cheap on there, but if you dont get the emails you miss them. i usually get at least 1 or 2 a week thats new leases. sign up for them you might get lucky to find one. also if you email them and tell them the area where you would like to hunt, sometimes they do the legwork fot you in that area. they are pretty good guys there


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

sc83, The contact for Scioto Land Co. (Mead) is F&W Forestry Services,Inc. P.O. Box 3610, Albany Ga. 31706-3610.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

Cool Hunter said:


> I could knock on doors, but its much harder when you're not from the area. Plus I don't want to share the woods with 10 other guys. We have hunting areas where we can hunt down there but lots of other guys have permission also. Thats why we want to lease. Would be nice to have one or two spots just for us and then some others where we can expect to run into other guys. I would much rather knock on doors, but its getting tough nowadays. You either get chewed out for asking or you get permission along with 10 other guys. Stinks that the better hunting is all coming down to money.
> 
> I have checked out the base camp site. Thanks for the tip. The leases on that site sure aren't cheap.
> 
> Thanks for the info. Keep it coming if anyone has more.


Man that sucks. My buddy who got permission with me on our Adam's county property hunted the Saturday of deer gun and never seen a soul. Too many properties out there to lease. For some of these lease prices you might as well buy property. I know in Adams county I have seen leases for as high as $20 an acre.

Lets say you lease a 200 acre property for $10 an acre, that's $2,000a year! You'll be hard pressed to find PRIME private property (not timber property) for less than that. At $20 an acre that's $4000 a year!!!! Personally, I would rather buy 20-40 acres and OWN it than lease for those prices. Just my opinion though.....


----------

